# Reduced power safety mode



## alexh123animals (Nov 23, 2008)

So I'm stumped I have a 2006 gto m6 so I was driving one day and all of a sudden it went into reduced power safety mode I drove it to a safe parking lot shut it off and it would not start up would not even crank I hooked up my Diablo sport tuner and got codes for the accelerator sensor and the throttle body could this cause the car not to even crank?:banghead::banghead:


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

They should not affect cranking. Have you checked the battery?


----------



## alexh123animals (Nov 23, 2008)

The battery is brand new


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Stick or auto? Neutral safety switch? Clutch pedal switch? Starter relay?


----------



## alexh123animals (Nov 23, 2008)

Stick


----------

